# Baby PRL turns to red wine ???



## kimi aquarama (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi all..
I am confused but happy when my baby PRL (2 months) has turn into red wine look alike...
is it common happened to caridina ? will the color be stable ? 









I am new in this caridina type..just 5 months starter..hahahha 
any explanation is highly appreciate..

thanks and regards,
husni


----------



## Bacon5 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow that is really beautiful. Sorry I can't offer any explanation on it but just had to comment on the beauty


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Ya it might just turn red as it grows.
There are some PRL CRS that the red are more of a blood red then red red.


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

So did it end up being a wine red


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

